# ibook oder macbook pro?



## evofreak_8 (18. Mai 2008)

hallo liebe gemeinde,

ich hätte da mal ne frage...
da ich kürzlich feststellen musste das es nicht gerade förderlich für die gesudheit eines notebooks ist wenn man es auf dem autodach stehen lässt und dann auch noch mit dem auto fährt,hab ich mich dazu entschlossen,da ich dringend ein neues brauche, ein produkt der firma mit dem appel drauf zu nehmen.

meine frage is jetzt ob ich ein ibook oder ein macbook pro nehmen soll,bezüglich der grafikkarte

soweit ich weiss hat ja das macbook pro eine eigenständige wohin gegen das ibook einen integrierten hat.

da ich ab nächstem smester  regelmässig mit autodesk bzw. cinema 4d arbeiten werde wollte ich jetzt eben nur ob der integrierte grafikchip mit aufwendigeren renderings zurecht kommt oder ob ich dann doch lieber zum teureren macbook greifen sollte...


vielen dank im voraus für eure hilfe,

grüsse christoph


----------



## port29 (18. Mai 2008)

Ich habe selbst ein MacBook Pro und kann es nur weiterempfehlen. Das kleine MacBook bzw. das MacBook Air sind von der Performance Leistung nicht wirklich auf dem professionellen Niveau. Deshalb würde ich leiber ein paaaaaaaaaaar € mehr ausgeben und dafür ein MBP Kaufen.


----------

